# Phoenix RC at Yuma, AZ



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Does anyone have the results of the Am, which finished yesterday?


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

The only information I have is that no JAM's were handed out in the Qual. I'm a bit livid as the dog that placed 4th had a handle in the 4th series due to over running the mark. One of our dogs, a relative unknown on the west coast, had a small hunt on the same bird , all within the area of the fall, but no handles throughout the tests and never even got a JAM. To me, that is a rather blatant "mistake". I'd like the judges to explain that one. What bothers me is that lately I have been reading about a number of judging "mistakes" that cost the owners of dogs a lot of money. Would anyone else like to comment on this issue?

Arleen


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Sounds frustrating....but isn't that why we play this game?  Do you have any of the results for any of the stakes?


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Diane Brunelle said:


> Sounds frustrating....but isn't that why we play this game?  Do you have any of the results for any of the stakes?


Diane, No I don't. Only what I reported that was reported to me. I was going to be there today but we had a snake safe training event here and I couldn't leave. Probably good thing I didn't go. I am pretty easy going until it comes to injustices. And no, it wasn't Trooper. He went out in the 3rd series for ping ponging the water. Oh, and there was a Golden who did an absolutely flawless job on the test and was thought to be the winner but in actuality, only placed 3rd.....


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Troopers Mom said:


> The only information I have is that no JAM's were handed out in the Qual. I'm a bit livid as the dog that placed 4th had a handle in the 4th series due to over running the mark. One of our dogs, a relative unknown on the west coast, had a small hunt on the same bird , all within the area of the fall, but no handles throughout the tests and never even got a JAM. To me, that is a rather blatant "mistake". I'd like the judges to explain that one. What bothers me is that lately I have been reading about a number of judging "mistakes" that cost the owners of dogs a lot of money. Would anyone else like to comment on this issue?
> 
> Arleen


Did anyone ask the marshal to check with the judges to see if there WAS a mistake?

kg


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

K G said:


> Did anyone ask the marshal to check with the judges to see if there WAS a mistake?
> 
> kg


No, I asked if that occurred but Magic's handler decided under the circumstances, it was best to not broach the subject. He was pretty disgusted at that point. I, on the other hand, would not have been quite so diplomatic.

Arleen


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Troopers Mom said:


> No, I asked if that occurred but Magic's handler decided under the circumstances, it was best to not broach the subject. He was pretty disgusted at that point. I, on the other hand, would not have been quite so diplomatic.
> 
> Arleen


It would be interesting to know what "circumstances" prevented the asking of a simple question.

If a participant chooses not to use a mechanism available to them to find out if there was a mistake with callbacks or placements, that's up to them. It's interesting that they'd complain about not getting a Jam ribbon in the Qual with no handles in the trial and then NOT try to find out what happened. If everything is as described, then _surely_ there must have been a mistake. Sounds like he didn't even TRY to be diplomatic and make an effort.

kg


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

One reason i dont want to judge any more u cant make every one happy. More than likely the people u upset will judge u one day and hold it against you. I was asked twice this weekend to judge, and my answer was i am thinking of not judging any more. Whats funny is most of the complaining comes from people that dont want to step up and judge or a pro's client standing in the back ground not knowing what they r talking about. Lots of people talk bad about the pro's but i have never had a problem with one since i have been judging i think they understand more than people think.... OK sorry for the highjack.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

I guess I need to clarify. The Pro that handled Magic was not complaining. He simply stated the facts as he saw them to me. I'm the one complaining based on what he stated. And, as Jason said, since he is a Pro, and was not in the best frame of mind to approach anyone at that time, it was probably best that he did just leave. If the judges truly made a mistake, or if there was partiality involved, or if they don't take good enough notes, then it is on their shoulders. I am just stating that their decisions are questionable and especially in light of the fact that they did not see fit to give anyone a JAM, not that they just didn't give it to one dog that someone felt deserved it, i.e.; finishing a test with no handles and still coming up with zip. 

Arleen


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

There has got to be more to this story. I would have asked if dog was clean and a handle was placed and my dog was not even finished. I would have done this for the sake of the client. Judges do make mistakes....... and you are allowed to inquire to make sure of that.

LT


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Funny I thought JAM meant : "Judges award of Merit". 
Not the Pro told the owner it was a bad call by the Judges and he thought he deserved a JAM... Hmmmmm. Since when does the handler decide... 

Just saying...


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Couple of results from the Open:

3rd Bassett's Oscar Owner/Krueger Handler/Mike Bassett
RJ King Elessar of Gondor Owner/Koeth Handler/Mike Bassett

Night,

Suzanne B


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Am results 

Dog # 6 Griz Jack Volstedt 1st

#21 Rudy Dave Cheatam 2nd

#15 Lou George Ibarra 3rd

#11 Twister Al Wilson 4th

#7 Rocky Dave Cheatam RJ

Jams: 18,23,25


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I dint think you are getting the whole story. Talk to somebody else who saw your dog run the last series.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Tulsa Slim said:


> I dint think you are getting the whole story. Talk to somebody else who saw your dog run the last series.


Better yet, talk to someone who saw your dog run the whole trial. How many times has someone felt slighted whose dog ran a decent last series but was squarely mediocre through the first three. Judging, and placements, should be cumulative.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

And congratulations to Dave Cheatham for your placements in the AM.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Dave Cheatham for your second with Rudy and RJ for Rocky who is now QAA. Nice weekend!!!

Paula


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Dave! Pretty nice finish! 

M


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

In an Amateur last summer. no one got a JAM except one that handled, because every dog cheated the water in the last series. It depends, and you have to be there.
LM


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Dave, Rocky and Rudy....What a great day!!
Suzanne B


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

Anything on the Derby?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Pink won, 65 points!!! Congrats Scott!!


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

What a weekend I would love to have her weekend total for my young girl when she starts.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Way to go Pink! Congratulations Scott!!

Open 1st - Candlewoods Justin Time Xinga O-Judy Pond H-Patti Keirnan This win gives Xing her FC title. 

CONGRATULATIONS JUDY, PATTI AND XING.

Tammy


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats to Patti, Judy and Xing! Way to Go!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

CONGRATS to Ruth Aud and Morgan they took Second in the Open and a Jam in the AM


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

No other results from folks who were there? I've seen two of the owners who placed in the derby post elsewhere last night or today. Surely they know the rest of the placements at least in that stake and would be kind enough to post them?

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

The results are now posted on EE.


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

1st pink 2nd lou 3rd ammo 4th ?
________
NEXIUM ATTORNEYS


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Scott for posting the Derby results. I have been trying for the last half hour but I keep getting the message that I am not signed in even though I am. I am now trying on Cox instead of AOL. CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL
4THE PLACE #2 Padre Bruce Mullis
RJ Phany
Jam Keno


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

Annette said:


> Thanks Scott for posting the Derby results. I have been trying for the last half hour but I keep getting the message that I am not signed in even though I am. I am now trying on Cox instead of AOL. CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL
> 4THE PLACE #2 Padre Bruce Mullis
> RJ Phany
> Jam Keno


Congrats Bruce for your first derby point with Padre!


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Congradulations !!

To Patti and Judy with Xinga on thier open win!

To Ruth Aud with Morgan on his Open 2nd and Amatuer Jam. Ruth handled Morgan in both stakes. Our Prayers are with Ruth and hope this helps her thru the difficult times ahead in her treatment.


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

Congrats to Scotty Seward and Phanny!!!!!!!!!!

Derby win last weekend, RJ in this Derby and Phanny won the Q at 23 months of age!!!!!!

Phanny is amateur trained and handled. Way to go!!!!!!!

Sal


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

sally koepke said:


> Congrats to Scotty Seward and Phanny!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Derby win last weekend, RJ in this Derby and Phanny won the Q at 23 months of age!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Here, Here!! Congratulations Scotty and Phanny. You two have had a wonderful season.

Angie


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Shout out to George Ibarra and his 3rd in the Am with Lou

* He also jammed the Open as well!

Way to go Geo and Lou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice weekend!





Goose


----------

